# Former Miss America Stops Intruders



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Good for her...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070421/ap_on_re_us/brave_beauty_queen


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good for her...*

:smt023 My kind of lady able to take up for herself.:smt1099


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

That is cool. Reminds me, last year my brother and I were shooting at his gun club at 3d targets and some of the, gunman holding a gun at a girls head poster type targets. A man in his 70s rolled up and asked if he could shoot in the same pit with us and we obliged him. When he got out of his car he was using a cane and later told us he had an inner ear problem that threw off his balance. This did not instill confidence with me, but as my brother and I went through one last exercise before we were going to leave this old guy ran the stop watch for us. We double tapped the first two targets in the head then came to the hostage poster target and put two in the BG head without hitting the hostage. The old man asked if we wanted to learn something new, we said sure, so he wobbled on his cane to the start line, pulled out his Kimber custom carry and fired three rounds in rapid succession. When we inspected his targets he had put one in between the eyes of the first two targets and shot the trigger finger off the guy holding the hostage at gun point. I have been shooting handguns for over 25 years and have never seen anything like that before or since. Goes to show you never underestimate old people.


----------

